# What's the weight loss thru curing??



## ckelly66 (Feb 18, 2012)

I've searched for this and all I can find is the weight loss from wet bud to dry bud. Well my bud was completely dried then placed in jars and cured and jars were burped for a week, then the weight was taken. So guess my question is how much weight will be lost from week 1 of cure till say 2 month cure? Thanks peace


----------



## SimonD (Feb 18, 2012)

ckelly66 said:


> So guess my question is how much weight will be lost from week 1 of cure till say 2 month cure? Thanks peace


If the product is actually curing, none.

Simon


----------



## 2supra4u (Feb 18, 2012)

it depends on how much moisture was i the buds when you started to cure. If you burp them and they have moisture they will lose some more

but it wont lose anything if its sitting sealed


----------



## ckelly66 (Feb 18, 2012)

Alright thanks guys. Never has there been sweating around the top of my jars, it all smokes without any problems, so I shouldn't lose much weight I'd think. Thanks again


----------



## supchaka (Feb 18, 2012)

Maybe another 5-10%


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 16, 2012)

Not much through curing, 5%-15% depending on which RH levels you started at.


----------



## Jogro (Mar 16, 2012)

What Supchaka and Soijin said. I'd actually say its probably closer to 15% than 5%, but exactly how much weight you'll lose during curing depends on how much water you had in there when you start the cure, and how much you leave when you finish it. 

Just as food for thought here: 

Wet bud is about 75-85% water by weight.

Even though most of the water is lost during the initial dry, bud most certainly DOES lose some water during the curing process. If it didn't, you wouldn't have to "burp" the jars. 

Properly cured bud is still about 10-15% water by weight. You actually don't want "bone dry" cured bud. If the cured bud is too try it will crumble into dust and be harsher to smoke than it should be.


----------



## thehole (Nov 26, 2012)

I know this is an older thread but I just did my last harvest for a few years being I'm leaving tomorrow on the road for a long work trip and weighed bud in day 2 of cure and again just now in day 15 before I pack it and move it. 

It had 1% total weight loss on 623 grams using glass mason jars burping every 12 hours the first 72 then every 24 for 3 more days then every other day. Day 2 weight was 623, today day 15 it weights 616, about 1% loss. 5-15%, even 5-10% is absolute nonsense. Over 90% of moisture loss in cure is from the stems, not the bud or leaves. I would think some of the experts on here would know this. I also only dried for 5 days at 68 temp with 45% RH in dark room individual buds hanging. The stems did not snap, I only dry until I get a pre-snap feel which is hard to explain but my stems bend, not break before they go into cure. So this makes the claims of 5-15% even more ridiculous being most dry until stem breaks, I'm assuming. 

Has anyone who commented here actually even weighted their bud after dry and then again 2-4 weeks later in cure? Doesn't sound like it. Come on peeps. Keep it real and keep it honest. No information is better then bad information. 

See you in 2 years being I can't delete my account!


----------



## thehole (Nov 26, 2012)

SimonD said:


> If the product is actually curing, none.
> 
> Simon


About the most accurate comment on here. 1% or less.


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 26, 2012)

thehole said:


> I know this is an older thread but I just did my last harvest for a few years being I'm leaving tomorrow on the road for a long work trip and weighed bud in day 2 of cure and again just now in day 15 before I pack it and move it.
> 
> It had 1% total weight loss on 623 grams using glass mason jars burping every 12 hours the first 72 then every 24 for 3 more days then every other day. Day 2 weight was 623, today day 15 it weights 616, about 1% loss. 5-15%, even 5-10% is absolute nonsense. Over 90% of moisture loss in cure is from the stems, not the bud or leaves. I would think some of the experts on here would know this. I also only dried for 5 days at 68 temp with 45% RH in dark room individual buds hanging. The stems did not snap, I only dry until I get a pre-snap feel which is hard to explain but my stems bend, not break before they go into cure. So this makes the claims of 5-15% even more ridiculous being most dry until stem breaks, I'm assuming.
> 
> ...


I start putting my weed into jars and curing around 65%-70% RH.
Last time I did a weight test the buds lost about 9% of the weight from 68% RH to 58% (when I stored them).

I'm not sure why you don't mention at what RH level you started measuring and what the level you brought the weed to was.
Your test isn't really of much use without those numbers.
Also you've only counted 15 days of curing and without the RH levels which you fail to mention there's no way of knowing what RH levels you're talking about relative to the weight.
The OP asked for 2 months, the test I did was 1 month and more importantly from 68% RH to 58%, which is quite a huge difference in moisture levels and water retention.

A friend of mine who did the same experiment as me lost 15% of the weight of the weed, after a dry to 70% RH with bendy stems and then a 1 month cure.

That's why I estimated 5-15% depending on variables.
I still stand by that number.


----------

